# Anyone having problems with Eura Mobil



## TommyS

I purchased a Eura Mobil 77HB new in October 2003 and have had nothing but problems with it. The faults in no paticular order are as follows.
1.The caravan door was warped and allowed wind and rain in. The door had to be replaced.
2.Both front tyres wore out within six thousand miles. Euramobil eventually refunded the price of new tyres
3.The fridge broke and would not work.
4.All the rear lights filled up with water and were replaced with the suggestion that I drilled holes in them to let the water out
5.The wood around the sink delaminated `and had to be replaced with a new plastic sink
6.A connection came adrift from the rear of the shower and flooded the double floor. On further inspection I found that almost all the water conections were loose.
7.Another leak from a water manifold in the double floor.
8. The truma heater kept blowing fuses and had to be repaired under warranty.
9.A 1 cm gap appeared at the top of the toilet wall due to the floor dropping. This was cured by jacking up the floor and putting supports in.
10. The floor separated at the front of the vehicle between the cab and rear meaning the floor dropped down each time i passed through from cab to the rear
11.The truma heater broke again and had to be sent back to the factory to be repaired
12.The fridge broke and would not work on gas and only sometimes on electric
13.The rear left side of the bumper was`a different colour to the rest of the bumper. 
There are more problems but I am running out of space. Has anyone had any of these problems to help me back up my case to Eura Mobil

Thanks TommyS


----------



## Snelly

Man your mh sounds like a rare lemon for euramobil... they are normally built better than that! Thats why most european hire firms have fleets of them.


----------



## Boff

Hi TommyS,

sorry to hear about this lot of problems. My Eura (a 2001 model) is rather sturdy and reliable, and as Snelly already said, Euramobil is and has always been first choice at most German motorhome hire firms. So I can only guess that you have got some kind of "Friday afternoon production" model. Did you really buy it new ex-factory, or is it second hand?

To be honest, we had in the beginning some trouble with fridge and heater as well, and our dealer made several, futile attempts to fix them. But after I had insisted on having them repaired by the respective factory services, they both work like a treat.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tonyt

Yep - I have a big problem with Euramobil - I can't afford one.


----------



## Enodreven

Hi TommyS

I am sorry to hear of your problems, but on the other side its nice to hear that its not just the UK manufacures that have problems ?

Again i really do feel for anyone that has problems with there MH's


----------



## 89539

Hi TommyS,

What a nightmare! We have not had any major problems with ours. I did find that the factory had not wired up some of the connections as per the wiring diagram, but other than that the problems have been with poor DIY jobs from previous owners.

Pete


----------



## TommyS

*Eura Mobil problems*



Boff said:


> Hi TommyS,
> 
> sorry to hear about this lot of problems. My Eura (a 2001 model) is rather sturdy and reliable, and as Snelly already said, Euramobil is and has always been first choice at most German motorhome hire firms. So I can only guess that you have got some kind of "Friday afternoon production" model. Did you really buy it new ex-factory, or is it second hand?
> 
> To be honest, we had in the beginning some trouble with fridge and heater as well, and our dealer made several, futile attempts to fix them. But after I had insisted on having them repaired by the respective factory services, they both work like a treat.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


Gerhard

The motorhome was new when purchased. I have sent letters of complaint to the dealer and to Eura Mobil. It takes ages to get any response from them. I am going skiing in France next year and intend to call at the Eura Mobil factory. Hope that sorts it out.

TommyS


----------



## Boff

*Re: Eura Mobil problems*



TommyS said:


> The motorhome was new when purchased. I have sent letters of complaint to the dealer and to Eura Mobil. It takes ages to get any response from them. I am going skiing in France next year and intend to call at the Eura Mobil factory. Hope that sorts it out.


Hi TommyS,

seems that they really sold you a lemon, then. Legally the responsibility for delivering a product fulfilling its specs lies with the dealer. Unfortunately it seems to me that you have been a little bit too patient with the dealer in the first place. The door and especially the floor faults are no teething troubles, these are severe structural faults. With such things happening and the dealer being unable to sustainably fix them, I would have long ago returned the van, asked my money back. And, if needed, taken legal action.

Now, after 3 years, the Euramobil warranty expires, so you are a bit late. Nevertheless I wish you good luck when calling at the factory.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## teemyob

*Eura Problem(s)*

Hello there,

I have been away and just nticed your post.

Yes we have had the Lights Problems
Yes we have had the fridge Problems

The habitation door has warped but as we bough ours second hand privately @ 3 years old it is not under warranty so not had it replaced yet. It lets in Noise, draughts and insects.

Hope you get your problems sorted out as otherwise the Eura Mobil is of a very high quality.

Kind Regards,
Trev.


----------



## TommyS

*Re problems with Eura Mobil*

Reference problem no 9 above I called at the Eura Mobil factory in Germany. They have agreed to replace the complete roof. It turned out that it was not the floor dropping but the roof expanding. I am taking the vehicle in October at my own expense and as it will take two weeks to fix I have to fly home and then fly back to pick it up. This vehicle has cost me an absolute fortune in my four years of ownership. Will not buy another or recommend Eura Mobil to anyone


----------



## TommyS

At last the problem has been resolved. Eura Mobil replaced the complete roof but it cost me a fortune to take the vehicle to the factory and back to Northern Ireland. I ordered two window stays while there in October and still have not received them. Am I being too picky?


----------



## seagull

We have had massive problems with our Euramobil and would advise anyone to steer well clear.


Ours has been off the road since early January and we have had to pay £8500 to have damp repaired as Euramobil refused to contribute (the motorhome is out of warranty but the damp problem was originally recognised and repaired under warranty at a Euramobil dealers in the UK)

We still do not have our motorhome back yet.

I have found Euramobil difficult to work with and obstructive.

They asked for additional information and pictures which we supplied at our cost and they appeared to ignore this additional information.

I would advise anyone to steer well clear of this manufacturer.

I would especially advise anyone with a fiat ducato based integra made before 2001 to get a comprehensive damp check around the upper front end - out drop down bed was basically screwed into compost!!!!

I can go into more detail if anyone wants to know more.

Unhappy and skint Seagull...


----------



## EJB

May I suggest that 'most European hire companies' don't use this particular manufacturers products because they are well built and reliable.
The whole aim of hiring is to use vehicles with the best concessionary buying price and the best 'on the road backup'.
I am sure that that particular manufacturer offers both to the hire companies.
This is a fact with many products in many countries.....the bottom line is profit, which is as it should be :wink:


----------



## 102368

TommyS

I believe we met at Camping Versoyen in March, we have a smaller eura Mobil than yours, hope the rest of your skiing holiday was good.

Our fridge packed up on the day we left Bourg St Maurice. our problem is that there appears to be no power going to the control panel. We are well out of guarantee on the fridge and, having found someone who will look at it we have to take it out, at this moment with the van at the storage I can't think it will come out the caravan door.

Also, Dometic have altered the sizes of their fridges and if we have to ghave a replacement it'll cost over £800 to buy and fitting will be a nightmare as the replacement will be narrower, well I suppose that's lucky as if it was wider we would be stuck.


----------



## TommyS

Hotand cold

We had a great time snow was great. Not wanting to tell my granny how to suck eggs but have you checked fuses and connections. I had problems with fuses. Both 105 amp batteries packed up after we left Bourg (cant blame Eura Mobil for that)


----------



## ciderdaze

Well guys iam on my second Euramobil and i love them ,both have been great vans and i would buy again , or have i been lucky


----------



## 102368

Chris checked everything and more besides, we believe the problem is in the power module. We'll get the fridge out and take it to be tested.

Best wishes

Heather


----------



## jackc

Our euramobil is a gem, sold a 2006 Ahorn after a year and went back to a 2002 euramobil 810, was garaged from new with €30k of extras on it. Previous German owner had to sell as his poor wife had to go into a wheelchair. 
Our season went up to end of November and started again in January. There was 14 of us in one night playing CatchPhrase on DVD! as had all the room and was the comfiest!!


----------



## hannah29

we have had 10 adults in ours on new years eve comfortably playing on the playstation!!! whilst i love euramobils (we have had 2) their customer service is not great and we have recently had major damp problems in ours.....read my blog to find out more
hannah


----------



## 106661

Few little niggles on my 57 plate 675VB. One big niggle actually, in that last week whilst enjoying a great week in a pouring with rain Cornwall we noticed rain water pouring in through one of the locked lockers, presumably knackered door seal, not impressed with that. Smaller niggle is the fridge stubbornly refuses to light on gas when in Auto mode - works fine if you manually select gas from the 'off' position. Anyway it's into Brownhill's North East this week for warranty work..... have to say though, despite these, I absolutely love it  Cheers all, Graeme.


----------



## TommyS

Hi all,

Its me again, by now you must think that I am the biggest whinger but just to let you know how I am getting on with my new roof. I was`washing the van prior to my summer holiday and went up to wash it. It looks liked a ploughed field. The complete roof is full of ripples and bubbles. There are places where I can push the bubbles down about an inch. I am at my wits end about this vehicle but have decided to take a detour again on my holidays to Italy and talk to the nice Eura Mobil people. Keep an eye on the news about a major incident at the Eura Mobil factory at Sprendlingen next month (at least I know my way there now)
I ll keep you updated :evil:


----------



## TommyS

Hello again,

Spoke with Petra at Euramobil. She stated that because of the size of the roof it will expand and contract depending on weather. I have been keeping an eye on it and it does appear to expand with hot weather.

I am just going to leave it, surely nothing else can go wrong; except

My wife and I were burgled on Summer holidays in Switzerland while sleeping at a Motorway service station. Someone cracked the passenger door lock, came into the motorhome and stole about £800. 

TommyS


----------



## hannah29

sorry to hear about all your problems tommy, you sound as though you have had the same type of year as we have had with our van!!!! perhaps we should organise a meet or rally in spredlingen for all us eura owners   .....keep smiling...things can only get better!

hannah


----------



## TommyS

Hannah29

Apart from all the problems I like the layout of the van, it suits our lifestyle, we go skiing for three weeks each year and it is well insulated water tanks and all. There is a great garage in which I carry a scooter and two bikes. I chipped the engine and and added a K&N air filter.Performance and economy has improved. I used to get 20mpg now it averages 22mpg. The payload is good and I always check on a weighbridge before I set off,I am usually running about 4420kg fully loaded with the two of us. I have just had to replace rear brake shoes on the handbrake and was quoted £115 per set from Fiat. I sourced them for £29 a set and saved quite a lot of money. I reckon that to replace all the brakes on the rear would cost over£1000 by Fiat.


TommyS


----------



## Kaletzky

cant help thinking you are very unlucky Tommy, our 770HS has be no trouble at all. thinking about what I just typed, its when you have a problem you find out how good the back up is I suppose! I like the suggestion of a rally near the factory, count me in!


----------



## teemyob

*Warped door*

We have a warped door too!

The Van was 3 years old when we bought it and Eura Mobil were not interested, said it was out of warranty.

We have not replaced it due to cost and fear of the replacement doing the same. We get the wind, rain and drafts in the winter. Spiders and everything else in summer.

Trev.


----------



## TommyS

When I called a the factory at Sprendlingen I had a tour of the workshops and areas where they made the vans. It was very impressive as they are all in a line in various states of manufacture. I examined one part in the manufacture and now know why my floor dropped at the front. The van has been behaving this weather except I think the caravan battery charger is charging the batteries at too high a rate. When I checked the volts on the panel it said it was 16.5 volts. One of my batteries had boiled dry. It has not been charging my vehicle battery for some time now. Any suggestions as I always believe is self help first.


----------



## TommyS

Hello people, Just thought I would give you something else to think about. When I was at the factory at Spreadlingen I ordered a set of window stays which they never sent. I then ordered them from a company in Dublin when I was having the annual damp check done. They posted them to me when they arrived and guess what! They are the wrong size. Eura Mobil did the same thing when I had to replace a sink and sent me the wrong one. Now the question I have to ask. HOW ****** SIMPLE IS IT TO SENT THE RIGHT THING. I have to post these back to Dublin to be returned to Germany. As you may guess I have sent an e mail to my German friends telling them what I think about them :evil: 

TommyS


----------



## gromett

Not seen this thread before. My 05 Eura 770HS has been absolutely fantastic. Got it in 07 and have now lived in it fulltime for almost 6 months. Not a single fault or niggle. Have found the build quality to be much better than my Hymer.

Really sorry to hear about your problems and hope you get them resolved. I always chat to people with Eura's when I get chance on sites and not one of them has had a bad word so I think it must be a rare one?

Karl


----------



## TommyS

I have accepted that I had a lemon but mostly it is ok now. I have had so many problems with the aftercare it just makes me mad. The vehicle is now six years old so I suppose I have to accept that things are going to go wrong. It is just that I had a Swift Kontiki for six years without a problem and spent a few years researching before I bought the Eura Mobil as a retirement present to myself.

TommyS


----------



## aido

*post subject*

We have one and find it great.you must have got a friday or monday one


----------

